# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Διώρυγες  (Canals) >  Διώρυγα Σουέζ (Suez Canal)

## mastrokostas

*Suez Canal*. Η μεγαλύτερη διώρυγα του κόσμου, συνολικού μήκους 168 χλμ. που προστιθέμενα τα σημεία αγκυροβολίων και το μήκος της ενδιάμεσης λίμνης φθάνει τα 190 χλμ. με μέγιστο πλάτος σε ορισμένα σημεία 160-200 μ. και βάθος 11,60 μ. η οποία και διατρέχει κατά διεύθυνση Βορά - Νότο τον ισθμό του Σουέζ ενώνοντας την Μεσόγειο θάλασσα με την Ερυθρά θάλασσα . Αρχίζει από το Πορτ Σάιντ, λιμένα εισόδου στη Μεσόγειο και καταλήγει στον λιμένα Σουέζ που βρίσκεται στο μυχό του ομώνυμου κόλπου της Ερυθράς

πηγη αλλα και για περισσοτερα:http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94%...85%CE%AD%CE%B6

----------


## mastrokostas

Μαζί με τους πιλότους ανεβαίνουν και οι μπομποτιδες ( μικροπωλητές ), όπου πουλούν ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς .Χάλκινους δίσκους , πουφ, πάπυρους , εργαλεία , ρούχα , μέχρι παλιά Ελληνικά περιοδικά . Οι διάλογοι και τα παζάρια δίνουν και περνούν , σε υπέροχα Ελληνικά :
-Έλα φίλο έχω πούτσα για μαντάμα .
Που σημαίνει : Έλα φίλε έχω παπούτσια γυναικεία .
-Έχω παντελόνι κοντομάνικο . Αυτό είναι το σορτς 
Όσο για τα παζάρια ...ώρες ατελείωτες !

----------


## CHS

Πως μπορώ να ανεβάζω φώτο μέσα στο μήνυμα; :Confused:

----------


## caterina75

> Πως μπορώ να ανεβάζω φώτο μέσα στο μήνυμα;


Κάνεις την φώτο μέγεθος ως 19ΚΒ (με κάποιο πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας)  ή την ανεβάζεις σε κάποιο site image hosting (στο αρχικό της μέγεθος)

----------


## Apostolos

Μαστροκώστα την πρώτη φώτο πού την βρήκες? Είναι το Σουπερφερυ όταν κατέβαινε για ερυθρά! Μήπως βρούμε καμιά σε καλύτερη αναλυση!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαστροκώστα την πρώτη φώτο πού την βρήκες? Είναι το Σουπερφερυ όταν κατέβαινε για ερυθρά! Μήπως βρούμε καμιά σε καλύτερη αναλυση!


Εδω .http://cruises.about.com/od/africacr...ez_canal11.htm
Αυτόν που είναι επάνω στην κόντρα γέφυρα και καπνίζει Καρέλια, τον ξέρεις ?

----------


## elpida



----------


## Apostolos

Είσαι φοβερή! Καταπληκτικές φώτο!

----------


## elpida

To *circumnavigate* a place, such as an island, a continent, or the Earth, is to travel all the way around it by boat or ship. More recently, the term has also been used to cover aerial round-the-world flights.




*R**oute of a typical modern sailing circumnavigation, via the Suez Canal* 
*and the Panama Canal is shown in red; its antipodes are shown in yellow*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το 1854 Γάλλοι επενδυτές έπεισαν τον Σαίντ Πασά , πασά της Αιγύπτου (διάδοχο του περιβόητου για την ελληνική επανάσταση Ιμπραήμ Πασά) για τη σκοπιμότητα μιας διώρυγας ανάμεσα στην Ερυθρά θάλασσα και τη Μεσόγειο. Αρκετά χρόνια πιο πριν είχε ξεκινήσει μια παρόμοια προσπάθεια ο Ναπολέοντας αλλά τη σταμάτησε αφού πιστευόταν ότι η στάθμη της Ερυθράς είναι περίπου 10 μέτρα ψηλότερα από τη Μεσόγειο.
Η διώρυγα του Σουέζ ξεκίνησε να φτιάχνεται το 1859 από την εταιρεία La Compagnie Universelle du Canal Maritime de Suez που χρηματοδοτείται από Αιγυπτιακά και Γαλλικά κεφάλαια και θα έχει τον έλεγχο της διώρυγας για 99 χρόνια. Η διώρυγα κατασκευάζεται σε ευθεία γραμμή χρησιμοποιώντας δύο ενδιάμεσες λίμνες. Το σχεδιασμό και τη διεύθυνση έχει Γάλλος Μηχανικός Φερδινάρδος Λεσέψ. Η έναρξη των εργασιών έγινε στις 25 Απριλίου του 1859 και η διώρυγα παραδόθηκε δέκα χρόνια αργότερα στις 17 Νοεμβρίου του 1869. Προκειμένου να εμποδίσει τη Γαλλία να έχει τον έλεγχο σε μια τέτοια θαλάσσια οδό η Βρετανία αγοράζει τις αιγυπτιακές μετοχές. Το 1936 με τη διεθνή διάσκεψη της Κωνσταντινούπολης ορίζεται ότι η διώρυγα θα πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτή σε πλοία όλων των εθνικοτήτων.
Το 1956 η απόφαση της Κυβέρνησης Νάσερ στην Αίγυπτο να Εθνικοποιήσει τη διώρυγα προκαλεί αποτυχημένη αγγλογαλική στρατιωτική επέμβαση, η διώρυγα εθνικοποιήται ένα μήνα αργότερα.
Λόγω του πολέμου μεταξύ της Αιγύπτου και του Ισραήλ το 1967 (πόλεμος των έξι ημερών) η διώρυγα μένει κλειστή μέχρι το 1975.
Όταν πρωτοανοίχτηκε η διώρυγα είχε πλάτος 22 μέτρα στο βυθό (πρίπου όσο και η διώρυγα της Κορίνθου), 58 μέτρα στη επιφάνεια και βάθος 8 μέτρα. Σήμερα μετά από αλλεπάλληλες διαπλατύνσεις και εκβαθύνσεις μπορούν να περάσουν άνετα από τη διώρυγα πλοία πλάτους 64 m και με βύθισμα 16 m. Με ευνοϊκές καιρικές συνθήκες και με ανέμους με ταχύτητα όχι μεγαλύτερη από 10 κόμβους μπορούν να περάσουν πλοία με πλάτος 74,67 m (και βύθισμα 9,75 m στην πρύμη και 11 m στην πλώρη) ή με βύθισμα μέχρι 18,9 m (για φορτωμένα πλοία πλάτους 49,98 m).

Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.uh.edu/engines/epi1257.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Λόγω του πολέμου μεταξύ της Αιγύπτου και του Ισραήλ το 1967 (πόλεμος των έξι ημερών) η διώρυγα μένει κλειστή μέχρι το 1975.


Το κλείσιμο της διώρυγας για 8 χρόνια οδήγησε σε αλλαγές του μεγέθουθς των ναυπηγούμενων πλοίων για να αντισταθμίσουν την έλλειψη αυτής της σημαντικής θαλάσσιας οδού. Όπως σχολιάσαμε παλιότερα στο θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες ποντοπόρων πλοίων



> Υπηρχε ταση για γιγαντισμο των πλοιων παλαιοτερα αλλα εξαλειφτηκε λογω των περιορισμων των λιμανιων (drafts κτλ), της δυσκολιας να βρεθει αρκετο φορτιο για μια μεταφορα και του μεγαλου κοστους συντηρησης.





> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η τάση προέκυψε από το κλείσιμο της διώρυγας του Σουέζ από το 1967 έως το 1975 λόγω των πολέμων μεταξύ Ισραήλ και Αιγύπτου. Και την ανάγκη που προέκυψε ώστε να μεταφέρονται μεγάλες ποσότητες πετρελαίου κάνοντας τον περίπλου της Αφρικής χωρίς να μειωθεί η ποσότητα του μεταφερόμενου πετρελάιου λόγω του μεγαλύτερου ταξιδιού. Μετά το 1975 τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πετρελαιοφόρα ήταν άχρηστα μια και δεν μπορούσαν να περάσουν τη διώρυγα του Σουέζ (μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο βύθισμα - draught ή draft 16m), νομίζω το Jafre Viking είχε παραγγελθέι από κάποιο Έλληνα εφοπλιστή και δεν το παρέλαβε με την αιτιολογία ότι παρουσίαζε μεγάλους κραδασμούς (vibration) και το πήρε μια΄εταιρεία από το Χονγκ Κονγκ και το μετασκευασε.





> Ακριβως αυτος ηταν ο λογος....8 χρονια κλειστο το σουεζ.....Η ναυλαγορα τοτε επετρεπε τετοια "Ανοιγματα" σε τοναζ...οποτε αναγκαστικα-προκλητικα...φτιαχτηκαν αυτα τα θηρια....
> Πολλα μειονεκτηματα ομως....η κοπωση του πλοιου, η καταναλωση που ειχαν το κοστος συντηρησης..κτλ..κτλ!! Αν δειτε τον κυκλο ζωης ολων αυτων των πλοιων....ειναι συγγριτικα με ενα Panamax oυτε το 1/3!! (Εκτος απο το Ελλας Φως) που εζησε για 28 χρονια!!
> Παντως οσο συναρπαστικα και αν ειναι στο να τα βλεπεις....αλλο τοσο δε θα ηθελες να ησουν πανω...
> Οπως ακριβως ειπε και ο GiorgosS τωρα της "μοδας" στις τερατο-κατασκευες ειναι τα κοντεινεραδικα...(βλ. Εmma Maersk)....καποτε ηταν τα U.L.C.C!!

----------


## Petros

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες! Ωραιο θα ηταν να κανουμε το ιδιο και για αλλες διωρυγες, λιμανια και ναυτικα περασματα, ωστε να εχουμε εικονα για ολα. Παρα πολυ καλο θεμα και φαινεται οτι θα εχει πολυ καλη εξελιξη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Suez Canal Navigation Regulations will be found in the manual Suez Canal Authority Rules of Navigation, published by the SCA. A copy of these rules is held by the pilot for the masters use. It has been reported (1998 ) that vessels must request the pilot bring a copy of the Suez Canal Authority Rules of Navigation in their Advance Notification of Transit message.
 Masters are bound to make themselves well-acquainted with these regulations as a condition of passage through the canal; the excerpts which follow may be of use to vessels approaching the canal.
 Transit through the Suez Canal is open to vessels of all nations, subject to their complying with the conditions set down in the Suez Canal Authority Rules of Navigation. The SCA reserves the right to refuse access to canal waters or order the towage or convoying of vessels considered dangerous or troublesome to navigation in the canal.
 By the sole fact of using the canal (i.e., Suez Canal, Port Said harbor and access channels, etc. within the SCA’s con-cession), masters and owners of vessels bind themselves to accept all the conditions of the current Suez Canal Authority Rules of Navigation, with which they acknowledge being well acquainted, to conform with these conditions in every respect, to comply with any requisition made with a view to their being duly carried out, and to adhere to the SCA’s private Code of Signals.
 When in canal waters, any vessel or floating structure of any description is responsible for any damage and consequential loss it may cause either directly or indirectly to the SCA without option for the owners and/or operators to release themselves from responsibility by purely and simply abandoning the vessel, floating structure, or wreck.
 Vessels carrying petroleum or dangerous cargo must comply with these regulations and also with the Suez Canal Authority Rules of Navigation and the Appendix for Vessels Carrying Dangerous Cargo, a copy of which is given to masters on their arrival at the canal.
 The following vessels will not be allowed to transit the canal:
1. Any vessel whose Tropical Load Line is submerged or whose Plimsoll Marks are not plainly visible.
2. Any vessel considered by the SCA to be dangerous to navigation.
3. Vessels carrying dangerous cargo not conforming to the Appendix of Rules to Navigation for vessels carryingsame.
4. Vessels having a list of more than 3&#176;.
5. Vessels trimmed in such a way as to cause poor maneuverability.
6. Vessels with deck loads protruding so as to endanger the safety of transit.
7. Vessels loaded in such a manner so as to impair stability.
8. Vessels whose draft is in excess of that permitted.
9. VLCCs or ULCCs if there is a strong wind (a beam wind of over 10 knots).
10. Any vessel without anchors.
 Movement of vessels.—Entering or moving within canal waters without the approval of the SCA and a pilot aboard is prohibited. For information concerning when vessel’s may navigate in canal waters without a pilot, see  Canal Pilotage.
 When several vessels are ready to get underway at the same time, the order of sailing will be set by the SCA. The SCA will prescribe the movements of vessels under way in order to ensurethe maximum safety to navigation.
 Consequently, no vessel may demand immediate passage through the canal, and no claim for delay arising from the foregoing causes can be admitted. Masters must avoid anchoring in the canal, except in case of absolute necessity.
 Navigation of sailing craft of every description by night is entirely forbidden. During night transit, vessels must keep their searchlight on. They must show their regulation lights and keep a lookout forward.
 Vessels not provided with searchlights and having no means to use hired ones from shore are only allowed to transit at night in exceptional circumstances, escorted by tugs, with the master being entirely responsible. Vessels going through the canal under these conditions are subject to all the other rules for night transit.
 In canal waters, sounding the ship’s whistle is only allowed as laid down in the signal section
 Boats, other than the SCA’s own, are not allowed to come alongside vessels which are underway or maneuvering, except the following at their own risk, which include quarantine and police boats, mooring boats, and the ship’s agent’s boat.
 Prohibitions.—The following prohibitions are hereby notified to masters:
1. Allowing any shots to be fired.
2. Taking boats or floating appliances of whatever description in tow of vessels.
3. Throwing overboard earth, ashes, cinders, or articles of any kind into canal waters at any point during transit from sea to sea.
4. Emptying or letting oil, gas, heavy oil, fuel oil, scouring, cleansing water, or flow from tanks having contained such products. The loading, unloading, and, generally, handling of liquid fuel must be so carried out as to avoid any fuel leaking into canal waters, failing which the SCA reserves the right to stop such operations until the necessary repairs shall have been effected.
5. Picking up, without the direct intervention of the SCA’s officials, any object that may have fallen into canal waters.
Whenever any object or merchandise whatsoever falls overboard, it must be immediately reported to the SCA.
 Accidents.—Whenever a vessel underway is accidentally stopped it must, if other vessels are following, attract their attention by making the sound signal described in the SCA manual. At night, in addition, the white stern light must be replaced by a red light.
 In case of grounding, the master must immediately hoist the signal and send a radio message stating whether a tug is required or not; if required, whether or not passage is clear for the tug and whether lightening is necessary, etc.
 When a vessel runs aground, the SCA’s officials are alone empowered to order and direct all operations required to get the vessel afloat and, in case of need, to get it unloaded and towed.
 All attempts on the part of other vessels to get off a vessel aground are strictly prohibited.
 Whenever a collision appears probable, vessels must not hesitate to run aground, should this be necessary to avoid it.
 Suez Canal tonnage and dues.—The tonnage on which all dues and charges to be paid by vessels, as specified in these regulations, is the net tonnage resulting from the system of measurement laid down by the International Commission held at Constantinople (Istanbul) in 1873 and duly entered on the special certificates issued by the competent authorities in each country.
 For further information on tonnage and dues, Suez Canal Authority Rules of Navigation should be consulted.
 Searchlights.—Vessels must satisfy the officials of the SCA that they are equipped with an adequate searchlight and overhead lighting. Night transit may be suspended in case of breakdown or inadequate or defective functioning of this apparatus.
The searchlight is to be placed on the bow in the axis of the vessel and must show the canal clearly 1,800m ahead, and be built so as to meet the following criteria:
1. The searchlight is to be able to be operated both horizontally and vertically.
2. The front glass must be of a hardened type that can stand rapid cooling.
3. The reflector must be in two halves of precise ground glass mirror of highest quality or of polished aluminum having at least 95&#37; of the reflective ability of the glass mirror.
4. The two halves of the reflector can be brought together to make a single reflector light and can be separated to give two separate light beams each of 5&#176; in the horizontal, with a dark sector of 0&#176; to 10&#176;.
5. The reflector’s body must be provided with a vent on which a flexible hose can be fitted to dissipate the heat.
6. The searchlight must be equipped with two lamp carriers which can be turned into position to let the lamps in the focus of the reflector.
7. The electric system must be of the first class marine type. The power of the incandescent lamps must be 2,000 watts for ships up to 30,000 SCGT and 3,000 watts for ships exceeding 30,000 SCGT, such that the luminous intensitynot less than 3,000,000 candela.
 Vessels carrying petroleum, LPG, LNG, or inflammable substances or vessels not gas-free, must have a gas-tight searchlight.
 On board electrically-powered vessels or vessels having electrically-powered gear, the number of generators and their individual power output must be sufficient to ensure uninterrupted functioning of the searchlight in the event of a power failure. No exception to this rule will be allowed, except when there is an independent generator and circuit on board specifically set apart for the searchlight. All electrical cable, and fixtures for the searchlight, are to be of a permanent nature, insulated, and gas tight.
 Vessels whose bulbous bows are less than 3m below sea level, all LNG or LPG carriers, all vessels entering the canal directly from sea, and vessels entering the canal directly from the anchorage S of Conry Rock must provide their own searchlights.
 Two shore electricians must be embarked to operate search lights during the transit, whether they are hired or are provided by the vessel; a sheltered place is to be provided for them.
 Recently, a new magnetically-mounted searchlight was authorized. Vessels using this facility are required to be fitted with an unpainted steel plate platform, square or round of 0.75m side or diameter, placed on the centerline on the upper part of the stem.
 Overhead lights, visible from all points of the compass and powerful enough to light up a circular area of about 200m diameter around the vessel, are required.
 Vessels are also required to illuminate their funnels to aid identification.

----------


## markesini

hi σε όλους,
                έχω ένα πρόβλημα! Ψάχνω να βρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα πλοία που πρόκειται να περάσουν από το suez... αλλά τίποτα... Το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα να βρω ήταν από ένα άλλο thread του forum την λίστα με τα πλοία που περνάνε καθημερινά. Αν έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες για τα πλοία που θα περάσουν από suez  τον επόμενο καιρό ή  έχετε όρεξη για brainstorming θα περιμένω...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς στο VTS της διώρυγας βλέπει τα βαπόρια από τα 19 μίλια (κανα δυο μέρες πριν φτάσουν) αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σάιτ που να φαίνονται:
The Suez Canal Vessel Traffic Management System
(SCVTMS) is a system for ensuring safety of transit in the canal as well as increasing the numerical capacity. The system offers the following services, which includes continuous monitoring of a vessel’s position, speed, off-track, and space between vessels, by means of computerized tracking radars at Port Said, Port Tewfik, and El-Buheira El-Murra El-Kubra(Great Bitter Lake).
1. A Loran-C network covering the canal and its approaches.
2. A voice communication network that enables direct communication between pilots and movement centers.
3. A computerized data base containing vessels particulars and transit requirements.
1.2 
At Port Tewfik or Port Said, the radar coverage extends *about 19 miles offshore*.
1.2 

Vessels approaching the canal, from either end, should call the respective harbor office on the frequencies listed in Part C—Suez Canal Signals.
1.2 

Vessels calling the harbor office for the first time should give the international call sign and Suez Canal file number. The file number will enable the SCA to retrieve information on the vessel from the data base.
1.2 

Approaching the roads, vessels are requested to call the harbor office declaring their international call sign.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως ψάχνοντας βρήκα ένα σάιτ με τους κανόνες διέλευσης της διώρυγας: http://www.gacworld.com/egypt/Suez_Canal_Rules_HTML/
Κάτι βγήκε από το ψάξιμο...
Βάεβαια εκέι η ακτοφυλακή είναι λίγο περίεργη αλλά σε πρήζουν μέχρι να πάρουν καμια κούτα τσιγάρα.

----------


## markesini

anyway, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια... πάντος πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι τα τσιγάρα είναι common practice παντού... α ρε παπαστράτο που σπονσοράρεις τη ναυτιλία....assos international και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα...

----------


## Leo

> .........
> Βέβαια εκέι η ακτοφυλακή είναι λίγο περίεργη αλλά σε πρήζουν μέχρι να πάρουν καμια κούτα τσιγάρα.


Μία? και και δύο και τρίαααα.... :Very Happy: , εκεί Παναγιώτη στα Ελληνικά/ Ελληνόκτητα πλοία οι πιλότοι ανεβαίνουν με λίστα για " ψώνια " (φέτα ντολμαδάκια κλπ) και ότι βάλει ο νούς σου. Μάλμπορο  τσιγάρα *ΜΟΝΟ* και με 10 κούτες είσαι ο καλύτερος, μέσος όρος 25  :Surprised: ... σωστά διάβασατε. Είναι μια εμπερία τό πέρασμα του καναλιού.....

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ σωστα το τονισες Leo το ΜΟΝΟ Malboro, ακριβως ετσι ειναι. Αμα τους δωσεις αλλη μαρκα ξενερωνουν, ειναι βλεπεις και εκλεκτικοι οι μπομποτηδες... :Very Happy:  Επισης με τους πιο ταλαιπωρους εμπορους, μπορεις να κανεις παζαρια και αγορες εκτος απο τσιγαρα, ακομα και με σαπουνια και κWλοχαρτα... :Very Happy: . Προσωπικα το εχω κανει με σαπουνια... Φοβερες καταστασεις!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από παζάρι άλλο τίποτα... Το "καμιά κούτα τσιγάρα" σχήμα λόγου...

----------


## Morgan

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=30190

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/feed/valua...he-suez-canal/

KATEVASTE KAPOIES PLHROFORIES EDW...

----------


## mastropanagos

Suez Canal,πολυ stand by θυμαμαι γιατι πριν μπουμε στο σουεζ επρεπε να ξεφορτωσουμε τους 300 χιλιαδες τονους πετρελαιο στο λιμανι της Ain Sukhna,που βρισκεται κατω απο το σουεζ,μετα να περιμενουμε το κονβοι να μπουμε μεσα στη διωρηγα και μετα βγαινοντας να ξαναπαρουμε το φορτιο απο το λιμανι του Sidi Kerir..5 μερες κρατησε η υποθεση σουεζ απο τις οποιες 12 ωρες διασχιζαμε τη διωρηγα..Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οταν με σκατζαρε ο αλλος δοκιμος στο stand by ανεβαινοντας πανω συνανταω μεσα στο καραβι ενα παζαρι στη κυριολεξια απο διαφορους μικροπωλητες να εχουν εκθεσει τη πραματια τους..ανεβαινω στη γεφυρα και εκει βλεπω 2 πιλοτους ο ενας ειχε στρωθει και ετρωγε και ελεγε τις πορειες και ο αλλος να εχει στρωσει ενα χαλι και να προσκυναει..Ανα ορισμενα μετρα στη διωρηγα υπηρχαν φυλακια του στρατου..Επισης εβλεπες πολλους χωρικους να κανουν μπανιο σε παραγματικα ακαθαρτα νερα και να μην πτοουνται απο τη υπαρξη των βαποριων που περνουσαν λιγα μετρα απο αυτους..Ας δουμε και μερικες φωτο..
DSC00269 (Custom).JPG
DSC00282 (Custom).JPG
DSC00289 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και μερικες ακομα..!!
DSC00292 (Custom).JPG
DSC00294 (Custom).JPG
DSC00295 (Custom).JPG

----------


## nautikos

> ανεβαινοντας πανω συνανταω μεσα στο καραβι ενα παζαρι στη κυριολεξια απο διαφορους μικροπωλητες να εχουν εκθεσει τη πραματια τους..ανεβαινω στη γεφυρα και εκει βλεπω 2 πιλοτους ο ενας ειχε στρωθει και ετρωγε και ελεγε τις πορειες και ο αλλος να εχει στρωσει ενα χαλι και να προσκυναει..


Αυτοι οι μικροπωλητες ειναι οι λεγομενοι και ''μπομποτηδες'':lol:. Ειναι must και υποχρεωτικοι σε καθε περασμα του Suez. Περα του οτι μερικοι απο αυτους ειναι κλεφταραδες (αν δεν κλειδωσεις την καμπινα την πατησες., επισης μερικοι και καλα λενε να ερθουν στην καμπινα σου να σου δειξουν κατι καλο κτλ αλλα εχουν στο μυαλο το σαβουρωμα...), γενικα εχουν πλακα, μπορεις να κανεις και καμια αγορα αναμνηστικων σε γελιες τιμες (μετα απο καλο παζαρι που μπορει να περιλαμβανει και απο τσιγαρα μεχρι σαπουνι...) και οι περισσοτεροι ξερουν ελληνικα! Επισης πολλοι κανονιζουν να σου φερουν κατα τη διελευση χουρμαδες, μπακλαβαδες κτλ, σοκολατες, σχεδον τα παντα κατοπιν παραγγελιας. Μεσα στο πολυωρο standby παντως εχει την πλακα του.

----------


## mastropanagos

Και ενα βιντεο που ανεβασα πριν απο λιγο..!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qlt2TrHns8

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν το είχα δει :Sad:  Φοβερό βιντεο, δείχνει παραστικά το πέρασμα του καναλιού!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δεν το είχα δει Φοβερό βιντεο, δείχνει παραστικά το πέρασμα του καναλιού!!!


To ματι του mastropanagou ομως ειναι παντου..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## stevi

plz ποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει..κανω μια εργασια για τη διωρυγα και θα ηθελα ενα site με στατιστικα για τα φορτια που μεταφερονται συχνοτερα... ειναι αναγκηηη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.gacworld.com/egypt/suezpa...ssages_ps.aspx που δείχνει τα βαπόρια που περνάνε και τον τύπο τους (container , δεξαμενόπλοια , bulk carrires) και μπορέις να τα επεξεργαστείς ώστε να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα.

----------


## stevi

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..με βοηθησε..μηπως ξερετε και κανενα σιτε για τ φορτια που μεταφερονται συχνοτερα?ευχαριστω παντως πολυ...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για τη διώρυγα σε αυτή τη σελίδα: http://www.harrier.gr/suezcanal.htm.

Πληροφορίες όπως οι κανόνες διέλευσης, οι επικοινωνίες στη διώρυγα, οι περιορισμοί. Το καλύτερο είναι οι χάρτες χαρακτηριστικών σημέιων της διώρυγας στην επιλογή maps.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/suez-canal-authority-stands-firm-on-transit-tolls/20017652106.htm 
ασκούν πιέσεις οι εταιρείες κοντέινερ ώστε να μειωθούν τα τέλη διέλευσης.
Η Maersk θεωρεί ότι ειναι φτηνότερο να κανει τον περίπλου της Αφρικής και να βάζει κα άλλο βαπόρι για να καλύπτει το χρόνο.

----------


## Stylianos

οντως...τα τέλη διελευσεις πρέπει να μειωθούν,αλλίως αυτό θα στρεψει τις εταιρίες μεταφοράς φορτίων (πχ.Maersk,Alpha)να βρουν αλλη λύση...παντως η διώρυγα αυτη συμβαλλει στην οικονομια της χωρας και θα ειναι ασυμφορο να γινει κατι τετοιο...:-|

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρά τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα στην Αίγυπτο δεν έχει κλείσει η διώρυγα.

----------


## Trakman

Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι το αεροπλανοφόρο των ΗΠΑ Enterprise καταπλέει στην περιοχή για "διακριτική παρουσία"... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Πράγματι:

" _"Για καλό και για κακό", όπως λέει η λαϊκή παροιμία από χθες το βράδυ ισχυρή μοίρα του αμερικανικού 6ου Στόλου και μεγάλη δύναμη Αμερικανών πεζονταυτών,  για την ακρίβεια το 26ο Εκστρατευτικό Σώμα των US Marines προσέγγισαν την Διώρυγα του Σουέζ, για να διασφαλίσουν την κρίσιμη για την παγκόσμια γωστρατηγική επικοινωνία περιοχή, σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ΗΠΑ εκτιμούν πως η κρίση στην Αίγυπτο μπορεί να βρεθεί σύντομα εκτός ελέγχου.

Η αμερικανική δύναμη αποτελείται από τη δύναμη μάχης του USS Kearsarge – συνολικά έξι πολεμικά πλοία, ενώ σπεύδει και το αεροπλανοφόρο CVN-65 Enterprize. Το ελικοπτεροφόρο μεταφέρει 2.200 πεζοναύτες του 26ου Εκστρατευτικού Σώματος των Πεζοναυτών,  το οποίο έχει ενισχυθεί από δύο τάγματα ειδικών δυνάμεων.

Στον στολίσκο ανήκει και ένα υποβρύχιο, το USS Scranton, το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί για τη στήριξη ενεργειών ειδικών δυνάμεων. Η δύναμη κρούσης των ΗΠΑ έχει αναλάβει θέση σε ένα στρατηγικό σημείο ανάμεσα στη δυτική όχθη της Διώρυγας του Σουέζ και την ανατολική όχθη του Σινά._"

Πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πρέπει να έχει άμεση σχέση με τη διάωρυγα μια και όπως είπαμε παραπάνω σε όλητη διάρκεια των αναταραχών στην Αϊγυπτο ταυτή δούλευε κανονικά. Ενδειχτικά εχτές (10-2-2011) πέρασαν τη διώρυγα 52 βαπόρια 33 από τη Μεσόγειο στην Ερυθρά και 19 από την  Ερυθρα στη Μεσόγειο. Το μόνο συμβάν έιναι μια καθιστική διαμαρτυρία του προσωπικού θυγατρικών εταιριών της διώρυγας έξω από τα γραφεία της στις 8-2 με αίτημα καλύτερους μισθούς στο επιπεδο του προσωπικού της διώρυγας. Αλλά η απεργεία δεν επηρεάζει τη λειτουργία της διώρυγας.
Ας δούμε πεως το περιγράφει η εφημερίδα Al Ahram:
Workers from 5 service companies owned by Suez Canal Authority in the  cities of Suez , Port-Said and Ismailia began an open-ended sit in  today.  	Over 6000 protesters have agreed that they will not go home today once  their shift is over and will continue their sit-in in front of the  company's headquarters until their demands are met. They are protesting  against poor wages and deteriorating health and working conditions and  demanded that their salaries and benefits meet the standard of those  working for the Suez Canal Authority.
  	A senior official from the Suez Canal Authority told Ahram online that  the Suez Canal didn't witness any disruptions today, and that  disruptions are not expected in the days to come.
  	"The strike will not affect the operation of the Suez Canal and  movement of ships. These companies work in areas far from the canal zone  and movement of ships,"  a senior official told Reuters.
  	46 ships crossed the Canal today.


Παντως λόγω των ταραχών είναι κλειστές οι τράπεζες όπότε δεν μπορούν οι ναυτικοί να σηκώσεουν λεφτά και δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τα βαπόρια ανταλακτικά κ.λπ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το κανάλι κάποτε

Πηγές :

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Suez_Canal_Ismailia.jpg
Frith, Francis, photographer
http://people.hofstra.edu/geotrans/eng/ch5en/conc5en/suez19th.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1569395...n/photostream/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* γίνονται ταραχές και στις τρεις πόλεις της διώρυγας και στο Σουέζ και στην Ισμαηλία και στο Πόρτ Σάιντ (που ξεκίνησαν οι ταραχές λόγω της δίκης για επεισόδια που είχαν γίνει σε γήπεδο).

¨ομως η κίνηση στη διώρυγα γίνεται κανονικά όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*

----------


## ithakos

Δεν θα υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να κλείσει λογικά η διελευση της διώρυγας...

----------


## mastrokostas

και ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα εδώ ! :Wink:

----------


## Nautilia News

SuezCanal-ContainerShip.jpg
*Διώρυγα του Σουεζ: Αίγυπτος καλεί Ρωσία!!!*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανοίγει η νέα Διώρυγα του Σουέζ*

----------


## Nautilia News

*suez620x310.jpg


Σουέζ:Τι αλλάζει στην παγκόσμια ναυσιπλοΐα με την νέα διώρυγα*

----------


## kalypso

Από τους εορτασμούς στην Διώρυγα του Σουέζ!
photo credits: Cpt. Amr Nossir
El Horria ή El Horreya κοινώς αποκαλούμενο Mahroussa
Βασιλικό γιωτ που ναυπηγήθηκε στο Λονδίνο προς τιμη του Isma' il Pasha το 1865 (αδελφό γιωτ το HMY Victoria and Albert II)και παρέμεινε στην Βασιλική οικογένεια της Αιγύπτου μεχρι το 1951.
Το 1869 το Mahroussa εγινε παγκοσμίως γνωστό ως το πρωτο πλοιο που διεσχισε τη Διώρυγα του Σουέζ. Στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000 ο πρώην πρόεδρος της Αιγύπτου Μουμπάρακ επισκέφθηκε το πλοιο και αλλαξε το ονομα του σε αυτο που ειχε αρχικά (Mahroussa).
Σημερα ανήκει στο Αιγυπτιακό κράτος,αποτελεί κυριως εκπαιδευτικό πλοιο,και χρησιμοποιείται σε εορτασμούς (κυριως στις επετείους της διάνοιξης της Διώρυγας).Αποπλεει μονο τρεις φορες το χρονο και αυτο για μια μερα μονο καθε φορα.
General characteristics
Tonnage: 4,561 GT
Displacement: 3,762 tons
Length: 146 m (478 ft)
Lengthened in 1872 by 12 m (40 ft)
In 1905 lengthened by a further 16 ft 5 in (5.00 m)
Beam: 13 m (43 ft)
Draught: 5.3 m (17 ft 5 in)
Propulsion: Steam turbine, 3 screws, 6,500 hp (4,800 kW)
Speed: 16 knots (30 km/h) maximum
13 knots (24 km/h) cruise
Crew: 160

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο!

----------


## τοξοτης

S1.jpg
1880 και μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια η παράκτια περιοχή έχει αλλάξει σημαντικά και κυρίως η πόλη-λιμάνι του Πορτ Σάιντ

Tasmania1.jpg
1956, το ελληνικό φορτηγό-πλοίο Tasmania καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πόρτ Σάιντ της Αιγύπτου προκειμένου στη συνέχεια να «περάσει» τη διώρυγα

Αυτά και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2015/08...n_7946642.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Toξότη,μην πιστεύεις ότι γράφουν.Το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ ήταν ποστάλι της ΕΛΜΕΣ,μετασκευή βέβαια από φορτηγό.
Φαίνεται άλλωστε δεν χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς φοβερές γνώσεις.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Toξότη,μην πιστεύεις ότι γράφουν.Το ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ ήταν ποστάλι της ΕΛΜΕΣ,μετασκευή βέβαια από φορτηγό.
> Φαίνεται άλλωστε δεν χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς φοβερές γνώσεις.


Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή. Πάντως δε πιστεύω πάντα ότι γράφουν αλλά θεώρησα σωστό να το μεταφέρω όπως το βρήκα γραμμένο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Χάος» στη διώρυγα του Σουέζ -Συγκρούστηκαν πέντε πλοία*Χάος προκλήθηκε στη Διώρυγα του Σουέζ (Φωτογραφία αρχείου: AP/ Amr Nabil)
ΚΟΣΜΟΣ
17|07|2018 22:38
NEWSROOM IEFIMERIDA.GR



-A+A

_Χάος προκλήθηκε στη διώρυγα του Σουέζ, την Κυριακή, όταν μέσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα συγκρούστηκαν πέντε εμπορικά πλοία._
Αν και ακόμη δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστές οι λεπτομέρειες αυτής της απίστευτης καραμπόλας, ενεπλάκησαν πέντε πλοία- μεταξύ των οποίων ελληνικών και κυπριακών συμφερόντων- με αποτέλεσμα να «μπλοκάρει» η διώρυγα. Από τα πρώτα στοιχεία, φαίνεται πως ευθύνη φέρουν και οι διαχειριστές της διώρυγας.
Το χάος προκλήθηκε στο νότιο τμήμα της διώρυγας του Σουέζ, όταν το φορτηγό πλοίο AENEAS υπέστη μηχανική βλάβη και ακινητοποιήθηκε, με αποτέλεσμα να συγκρουστούν τα πλοία PANAMAX ALEXANDER, SAKIZAYA KALON και OSIOS DAVID, τα οποία ακολουθούσαν, καθώς δεν πρόλαβαν να σταματήσουν ή να κάνουν μανούβρα. Ολα τα πλοία υπέστησαν ζημιές και ρυμουλκήθηκαν, αλλά η αναστάτωσε δεν σταμάτησε εκεί. Λίγη ώρα αργότερα, το πλοίο NYK ORPHEUS συγκρούστηκε με το PANAMAX ALEXANDER.
Επειτα από όλα αυτά, το νότιο τμήμα της διώρυγας έκλεισε για αρκετές ώρες. Τα πλοία που ενεπλάκησαν ανήκουν στις εταιρείες Anglo-Eastern Ship Management Ltd., Cyprus Sea Lines, WISDOM MARINE LINES SA, AM NOMIKOS TRANSWORLD MARITIME και NYK Line.
_Πηγή: maritimebulletin_






Πηγή: «Χάος» στη διώρυγα του Σουέζ -Συγκρούστηκαν πέντε πλοία | iefimerida.gr

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το μήκους 400m 'μπαουλάδικο' EVER GIVEN προσάραξε στην διώρυγα του Σουέζ το πρωΐ της 23-03-2021, με αποτέλεσμα την διακοπή της λειτουργίας της. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CMxEKHanW62/
https://hackaday.com/2021/03/23/traf...p-run-aground/

----------


## sv1xv

Τελικά την περασμένη νύχτα το Ever Given αποκολλήθηκε από την άμμο και ρυμουλκείται. Κάποια στιγμή η Διώρυγα του Σουέζ θα ανοίξει πάλι.

----------


## sv1xv

Χιουμοριστικό infographic για να τονίσει το μέγεθος του πλοίου!

Πηγή: https://twitter.com/RAF_Luton/status...00852218724354

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το πλοίο, όπως δείχνει το marinetraffic, κινείται με ταχύτητα 6 κόμβων προς βορρά.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το πλοίο, όπως δείχνει το marinetraffic, κινείται με ταχύτητα 6 κόμβων προς βορρά.
Ξεκίνησε στις 2021-03-29Ζ13:09 και στις 14:45 είχε μετακινηθεί 8νμ και πλησιάζει στην 1η λίμνη από νότο.

----------

